

Hack Club NY = total success (LEGO Mindstorms now en route to Jamaica) - kn0thing
http://breadpig.com/2011/01/18/hack-club-1-total-success/

======
JacobAldridge
Brilliant guys, and great to see it was a success. I'll be at the London one
(hint hint), though more for the coffee, marshmallows, and fun times than the
technical side of things.

Breadpig is now my number one example for a growing company with a true
cultural purpose.

~~~
kn0thing
Thanks, Jacob! We're hoping to branch out into all aspects of "hacking."
Christina had some great ideas involving grub - we've got enough of a network
here in NYC to bring in some awesome people (we had a pair of LEGO execs come
in from Denmark for this one) but we're hurting across the pond.

We're very interested in opening up the model (TEDx style) and will be
publishing our "here's how we haphazardly put this together" tutorial in the
next couple of weeks. Please drop all@breadpig.com a note if you're interested
in hosting one of your own.

~~~
iqster
So what the heck was the solution to the puzzle? Word files = evil.

~~~
Sidnicious
It was all in the formatting. Strip away the whitespace, and you're left with
a bunch of text in one of two sizes. Treat the 10pt characters as zeroes, and
the 11-point characters as ones, and decode that as ASCII.

P.S. These guys put on an absolutely awesome event.

~~~
iqster
Yeah ... I really wanted to come. But clearly I'm not l33t enough :(

~~~
kn0thing
Sorry! We didn't want to alienate folks, just keep out non-contributors. This
was our first one, so we're very much a work-in-progress -- thanks for letting
us know. We'll try to open things up more for the next one as long as we can
keep out the scenesters...

------
acconrad
You should talk to PlayWorks about collaborating efforts and make this
widespread quickly.

~~~
kn0thing
<http://www.playworks.org/> ?

~~~
acconrad
You got it!

